# help



## daniel josue (May 11, 2015)

So i bouhgt a car but is salvage any advice how to get through meineke's inspection? In houston, since i realized houstons regulation require a non salvaged car.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Meineke's Inspection does not count with the City of Houston. It's a waste of $10. When I went to the city, they did not need that paperwork as they inspect the car outside. I fell for this little scam to. There is one place that does inspect salvage vehicles for the city of Houston, which they had posted at the ARA and I took a picture. I will see if I can't find it on my old phone, but it will be a few hours before I get a chance to post it. Either way, I believe TNC's can not use salvage titles but I will look into this again, and maybe you can let us know how it works out. Buying salvage can save a lot of money, if the car is working good again. I hope you bought your car recently because you may have to return it if you want to drive for Uber legally with the city of Houston.


----------

